# Tony Montana Avatar



## Scarface71906 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Could anyone make me a really cool Tony Montana avy with my username in it? Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup: *


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*My Little Friend*

Here ya' go. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice i like that but i think it would look better with a border


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*A Border*

For all you border lovers out there :thumbsup:


----------

